# Hunting christmas presents for a male



## FemelleReynard (21 November 2014)

Hello all,

So I have my boyfriends birthday and obviously Christmas coming up in December so I'm on the look out for presents. Briefly, he's a 25 year old who's a whipper in so very into hunting/country sports. Can anyone suggest any presents within this theme?

I was going to get him some nice hunting breeches but he's inherited several  pairs so that's out. Last year I got him waterproof over breeches which proved very useful. He's pretty much sorted hunting kit wise so no need for boots/shirts etc.  

I like the idea of a useful present that will last so any ideas please let me know, I'm at a bit of a loss currently.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (21 November 2014)

New hip flask? With pouch to go onto the saddle?


----------



## Jenny Wrenny (21 November 2014)

Hip flask with his initials engraved on to it?
Antique stock pin?
Hunting painting or print?
A puppy (if he has the time for one)?
Taxidermy such as a fox's mask or stag head?


----------



## JenHunt (21 November 2014)

hunting print (love the Daniel Crane ones if you can stretch to that!)
hip flask or saddle flask in nice leather case


----------



## Shay (21 November 2014)

I've been trying to get my OH a bespoke waistcoat for the hunt ball with a hunting theme print.  That said I haven't found one yet - but it is still a good idea!  if you find one PM me!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (21 November 2014)

Mmmm....... what about some of those heated feet/pocket inserts to keep him warm on a nippy day???


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (21 November 2014)

I would say a hunting print, sounds good. Tbh Whips are pretty regulated in what they can wear and shouldn't really have a hip flask. I'm guessing he's a professional whip??

If so how about seeing when his holiday is, and booking a few days away, this will be in the summer, so also depends how long term you are?? Other than that good socks, boots etc that can be worn in kennels.


----------



## FemelleReynard (24 November 2014)

Yes as JumpinBeckeyJane says, he's a professional whip so can't really have hipflask when working, but I like the idea of the hunting print, his house is pretty plain so could benefit from a nice print. Also like the idea of the heated pocket inserts, they could be very useful, especially as we're due a cold winter.

Thanks for all of the suggestions.


----------



## Happy Hunter (24 November 2014)

How about one of those stock pins made from the hair of one of his favorite steeds? Quite smart and a little sentimental


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (24 November 2014)

Also some photos of him whipping and favourite hound would help brighten up the house, some hunts also do a hunt map which are very smart.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (24 November 2014)

Also a pair of Sock Solutions socks, totally fab!!!


----------



## luckyoldme (24 November 2014)

What about a really decent bottle of malt?


----------



## Happy Hunter (24 November 2014)

Oh yes - a map of his favorite spot?? http://atlas-and-i.com/product-category/bespoke-commissions/#sthash.b5N0E91k.dpbs


----------



## FemelleReynard (24 November 2014)

Thank you, you've all made some great suggestions and been so helpful. I'm thinking definitely a bottle of malt, some kind of picture of either his favourite hound or a map of the country and then some sort of thermal socks or pocket warmer things.

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (24 November 2014)

The sock solution socks are pretty warm!! And not to think which is useful under boots


----------



## Goldenstar (25 November 2014)

The hound hip flask from the Mary Ann Rogers website .


----------

